# New to Linux need help



## Jon G (Dec 17, 2006)

I have never used Linux before and I having trouble booting it. I downloaded Gentoo livecd and burned it to a cd I changed boot order to boot from CD and it boots to windows. If eany one can help me I wound apreasheate it.


----------



## Migons (Dec 18, 2006)

Did you burn the ISO image properly as "Burn image" etc, and NOT as plain Data-CD?


----------



## Jon G (Dec 18, 2006)

Migons said:


> Did you burn the ISO image properly as "Burn image" etc, and NOT as plain Data-CD?



Yes


----------



## niko084 (Dec 18, 2006)

Okay I don't mean to belittle you but I'm better off asking, will your machine boot from your cd/dvd rom drive? I mean is it set to try before the harddrive?


----------



## Jon G (Dec 18, 2006)

niko084 said:


> Okay I don't mean to belittle you but I'm better off asking, will your machine boot from your cd/dvd rom drive? I mean is it set to try before the harddrive?



I changed the boot order in the bios to boot from the cd ROM drive. When I burnt the iso image on to a dvd do you think that could be the problem?


----------



## Jon G (Dec 18, 2006)

I got it to boot just burned it with a different software worked good. But now i'm not shore what to do I have never used Linux or installed it. Eany starter help would be appreciated.


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

my friend (AZE) uses linux for his web server (www.b-techs.co.uk), we tried a live cd of Ubuntu but it didnt work, so we just installed the whole thing normally, when trying to boot from livecd its kinda frooze on the loading bit, if u want to use linux as ur main o/s then install it properly, but if u jus wanna have a look at it then i duno what to say, if u gt an old machine try and install it on that.


----------



## DIBL (Dec 19, 2006)

Jon, if you really want to "learn by doing" with Linux, I'd say plan to install it and break it at least 10 times.  Don't put any of your important data or programs at risk -- either make a new partition on your hard drive just for this purpose, or get another hard drive just to do experiments on. Plan on a "learning experience" when it comes to video cards, expecially if you have an ATI card, and also networking.  There are lots of online forums for the various distributions.  I happen to like Kubuntu -- you can check out their forums here:

http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 19, 2006)

DIBL said:


> Jon, if you really want to "learn by doing" with Linux, I'd say plan to install it and break it at least 10 times.  ]



QFT!

ANd I would STRONGLY suggest NOT starting with Gentoo!

Ubuntu, or mandriva perhaps 

Much much more forgiving.


----------



## DIBL (Dec 19, 2006)

SuSE seems to have a loyal following -- I hear good things about it from some of my colleagues at the office.  They also say ATI cards are kinda of a bear with SuSE too, so factor that in.


----------

